# Late-night fight for life reinforces a trainer’s own lessons



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Editor's note:* You'll find in-store security footage of the incident described in this article on BLUtube. *Watch the video now.*

Popular trainer Bob Hindi, a 20-year veteran cop in Nevada, always stresses the traditional triad when he teaches officer survival:

• Mental preparation 
• Physical preparation 
• Tactical preparation.

Yet when he headed out of his house on a late-night family errand awhile back, his readiness with these critical fundamentals was dangerously flawed. 
The result, he says, not only embarrassed him as an instructor but could have cost him his life. 
Hindi, an internationally known expandable baton expert and designer of a groundbreaking duty belt equipment deployment system, had fallen asleep on his couch in khakis and a t-shirt that fateful Saturday. At about 2230 hours, his 17-year-old daughter Hillary shook him awake and pleaded with him to run out to the neighborhood drugstore and buy her some cosmetics. 
Along with her sister Hannah, Hillary hosts and performs on "The Hillywood Show," a revue of spoofs and impersonations that's broadcast on the Internet, and she was "desperate" for makeup for her next program. 
"I was tired, annoyed and in a hurry to get this done," Hindi told PoliceOne. "We live in a very nice area of town, and the store is only about a mile away. I'd been there a number of times, no problem." 
In his haste, he left home without a firearm or a knife. 
Approaching the checkout counter with Hillary's items in hand, he continued in what he now describes as "Condition White." 
Ahead of him at the cash register off was a black male with an oversized jacket and "extremely baggy, saggy jeans-a gangbanger look." 
In retrospect, Hindi realizes "he didn't fit the area," and when Hindi stopped about 8 feet away to wait his turn, the man, who was engaged in conversation with the 60ish female clerk, turned and looked him over, "up and down, sizing me up." 
Turning back to the clerk, evidently unimpressed, the man began asking about various items shelved behind the register, then in the next breath complaining that he didn't know where his money was-"acting really stupid," in Hindi's estimation.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/police-pro...t-for-life-reinforces-a-trainers-own-lessons/


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

I couldn't beleive that clerk just standing there talking smack. Good job Hindi!


----------

